# CIOCC EOM 16.5 carbon



## kondre2000 (Mar 11, 2008)

I just came to own one of these.
I do not have a frame number, as the sticker is no longer readable. I understand these were built from 2003-2005. anyone have any catalog scans or anything? I have not yet built up the bike, I am not sure what I want to hang on it. 
Anyone with any info on these please send it my way.
Thanks

Kevin


----------

